# Adobe Premiere vs Pinnacle Studio



## Schiesti (22. November 2006)

Hallo!

Ich hab bisdato die Aufnahmen meiner beiden Kids mit Pinnacle Studio 9 bearbeitet - ja und das klappt ganz gut - bekomm da Effekte und Tonüberlagerungen usw. ganz gut hin ...

--> Jetzt hab ich gelesen, dass Pinnacle Studio 10 plus als Neuigkeit das "Video in Video"-Tool beinhaltet und das wäre doch ganz interessant!

Über geizhals.at hab ich einen Shop gefunden, der eine Vollversion um 49,90 verkauft!

Allerdings stolpere ich bei meinen Recherchen im Internet immer wieder über das Programm "Adobe Premium"!

Die Fotos der kleinen Racker bearbeite ich ja auch mit Photoshop (also auch von Adobe) ...

Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit beiden Programmen? Welches wäre "empfehlenswerter"?

Vielen Dank, liebe Grüße Christian!


----------



## axn (23. November 2006)

> Pinnacle Studio 10 plus als Neuigkeit das "Video in Video"-Tool beinhaltet


Wenn das das ist wonach es klingt, ist es sicher nur eine Funktion für etwas, das sich mit einer Minute Handarbeit auch in der aktuellen Version machen lässt..


> das Programm "Adobe Premium"!


Testversionen der Premiere Versionen Elements und Pro gibts bei Adobe. Die Pro-Version ist für zu Hause sicher etwas zu hoch gegriffen. Alternativ gäbe es Vorgängerversionen günstig bei eBay.. Ob's Sinn macht ist eine andere Frage. Wenn du dich in Pinnacle eingearbeitet hast, ist der Adobe Vorteil sicher nicht mehr relevant...

mfg

axn


----------



## Schiesti (24. November 2006)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort!

"Video in Video" - also man sieht am Bildschirm den "Hauptfilm" und kann gleichzeitig in einem kleinen Fenster, deren Platzierung und Größe man selber wählen kann eine weitere Filmsequenz sehen ...

--> das geht mit Studio 9 auch?


----------



## axn (24. November 2006)

Wenn Studio 9 über einfache Transformationseffekte wie Skalierung und Position o.ä. verfügt ja. Sollte dabei sein.. Such mal nach Splitscreen hier im Forum, oder schau in die Videoschnitttutorials, - da findet sich einiges...

mfg

axn


----------

